# Fedora Core Frage?



## sabbelflesh (2. Februar 2005)

Moin,

ich habe Fedora Core 3 installiert und habe ein kleines nerviges Problem. Ich würde gerne durch die Ordner browsen, ohne das jedes mal für jeden Ordner ein neues Fenster aufgeht. Habe noch nicht gefunden, wo man das umstellen kann...! Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke!

Basti


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn ich mit *cd* durch die Verzeichnisse navigiere, geht bei mir kein neues Fenster/Terminal auf! 

Du solltest uns schon mehr Informationen geben (welches Program, GNOME oder KDE oder...?)


----------



## sabbelflesh (2. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich mit dem Terminal browse geht bei mir auch kein neues Fenster auf... Ich meine, wenn ich mit dem Datei-Browser browse... Das ist sehr nervig. Unter Windows gibt es die Option "Jeden Ordner im selben Fenster öffnen". Bei Fedora finde ich einfach nichts, was in die Richtung geht.

Ich hoffe das reicht an Infos!


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also bei Nautilus:

Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Verhalten -> [x] Immer in Browser-Fenster öffnen

Dann sollte sich jeder Unterordner im bereits geöffneten Fenster öffnen.


----------

